# iPhone 6 or 6+



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Phone battery is getting on my nerves, so if anyone has a 6 or 6+ for sale let me know, ee, Virgin or inlocked

thanks all


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump please


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump please


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Thomas,

I have a 6s that I am not getting on with (too big for me) and am thinking of selling. Locked to EE, space grey, 128Gb version and pretty much immaculate - screen protector from new, always in a case, no marks at all. It can be unlocked, but I think EE might have a nominal charge for that?

It has all its box, unused headphones and charger cable. I have a couple of Apple cases for it (black and brown leather) that I will chuck in assuming I can dig them out, and I think I can find a few other bits and bobs...?

£375 if you can pay the rough PayPall gift?

J


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump for this please


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

